# Netflix apk file compatible with NXM805MC Nextbook tablet.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there anywhere to download earlier Netflix apk version file which works well and compatible with NXM805MC Nextbook tablet ?


The latest Netflix I download when I install and play sometimes intermittently flicker green or play a black screen when I try to play something.



Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I was told to download the Netflix Black Rotation mod. which works for NXM805MC.

Anybody knows which version works for my tablet ?


I have downloaded 1.8.1 and 2.1.2 version and when I play video from Netflix using it. It plays a black screen.



Thanks


----------

